# unblocking ports in VNC application



## Hendricksm (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi can you help me i have this vnc programs but the pc's cannot communicate, i think there is a port which is blokking the traffic can you help me to unblock this port


----------



## Hendricksm (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: unblocking ports*



Hendricksm said:


> Hi can you help me i have this vnc programs but the pc's cannot communicate, i think there is a port which is blokking the traffic can you help me to unblock this port


----------



## Hendricksm (Mar 26, 2008)

*Unblock vnc ports on firewall*

Hi i just want to know how to unblock a port on the firewall. i have this vnc program but the pc's cannot communicate when the firewall is on. i am usinig a wireless network. if i put the firewall of then there is communication.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Port 5900 is the standard VNC port for screen 0, screen one is 5901, etc. If you use the JAVA client, they normally start at 5800.


----------

